# Pictures!!



## rodeoRcer87 (May 5, 2011)

Here are some pics of my two babies  No names yet, but suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are PRECIOUS!! So cute!!

I think you should name them "Mine!" & "Also Mine"!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

ooo what adorable little sweeties!  Are they boys / girls?


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Omg sooo cute!! 
and it's easier to know what gender they are when thinking of a name ;]


----------



## rodeoRcer87 (May 5, 2011)

Sorry! The grey is the girl, the cinnamon is the boy  Mine and all mine... hmm  And thanks!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

They are sooo precious!


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

They're adorable! How old are they?

I almost named mine Hiccup, and now my best friend is getting one and naming him that. I'm sort of jealous now...

I also considered naming her Lady Diana because she acts like such a little princess :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Two little stunners!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> I think you should name them "Mine!" & "Also Mine"!


seconded!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your babies are absolute angels!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Gorgeous! Baby hedgies are so cute!!! Congratulations!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

adorable! they look like salt & pepper hehe


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

BABBIES!!!!!!!!! I miss when my little guys were that small, oh so cute!!!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

SOOOOOOO cute!!!!!


----------



## rodeoRcer87 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone  I can not wait to go get them!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my gosh! They are adorable! <3


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Salt and Pepper would be very cute names


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

yay i got one vote hehe


----------

